

The Future of Computing: Logic or Biology (2003) [pdf] - calebreach
https://stuff.mit.edu/afs/sipb/project/reading-group/past-readings/2009-05-19-future-of-computing.pdf

======
mrqwerty
I tried to find some truth in this, but failed completely. It just doesn't fit
into my understanding. A program can be seen as a mathematical expression,
sure. But so can the automobile, so can anything, it is the nature of the
world. Just as the world can be inconsistent, so can the realities we create
inside the computer. We have no more right to expect perfect entities inside
the computer as we have to expect perfect entities outside of it. Orbits are
not circular, all cats do not look alike and not all seemingly equivalent
aspects of a software system will operate in the same manner. Get used to it.

~~~
pazimzadeh
I agree. I don't understand why Lamport thinks that "Biology is different from
logic." The operon is a gene circuit, for example
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operon](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operon)).

It seems to me that the fields of biology and computer science are converging,
if anything:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/340/6132/599](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/340/6132/599)

------
CoffeeDregs
FYI: 2003 and not 2013

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we fixed the title.

